# BETTER PROTEIN



## IRON PIMPER (Dec 22, 2000)

hey fellas, what is a better protein, cytodynes cyto-pro or nitro-tech. ive used nitro-tech before, and i noticed to be a little stronger. just asking which one is better?


----------



## RENEGADE (Dec 27, 2000)

In my opinion, CytoPro hands down from both a quality and price stand point.

------------------
For the latest information on exercise, nutrition and supplements visit Renegade Nutrition.com


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Dec 27, 2000)

thanks renegade. yeah. nitro-tech just makes me sit on the toilet all day. but i will try cyto-pro next time. i just bought some problend 55. its the bomb. strawberry twist. 

---------------------------------------------
LOW VOLUME TRAINING IS FOR WUSSIES WITH NO HEART LIKE LEMON PARADE A.K.A. PAUL STAGG!!


----------



## Quantum Might (Dec 28, 2000)

Damn Renegade. I went to your site to see what your supplement prices were like and you charge *double* what every one else is. That's crazy man.

------------------
*IBCOF - International Bodybuilder's Co-Operative Forum*


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 2, 2001)

Quantum Might, I had a look at that sight to, and noticed that all prices are in Canadian $ so it would be the same converted to US. 
Just in case you didn't notice.


----------

